# What Is Your Health Regime?



## Guest (Oct 16, 2000)

Hi everyone,I am interested to know what your health regimes are. In order to be able to compare I have listed some topic areas below. MedicationHerbal MedicinesTreatments (such as physiotherapy or acupuncture, massage etc.)Ongoing Hospital treatmentDietSupplementsExerciseRelaxationYour PhilosophyOtherThank youGillian[This message has been edited by gillianjamesuk (edited 10-16-2000).]


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i dont belive in health,ill just succume to the beast.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Gillian:This pertains mainly to the fm. I also take meds for high blood pressure & sinuses.l. zoloft (anti-depressant) flexeril (muscle relaxant - use only when needed) ativan (anxiety - I'm trying to wean myself off this med tylenol extra strength (when needed)2. MSM Lactobacillus Acidophilus3. Chiropractic Massage4. No hospital treatment at present5. This is a biggie. Breakfast is cereal with all bran & lactaid milk. Lunch is whatever is handy. Supper is meat with a salad or veggies. This is one area that I will definitely have to make a change. At night I like to snack on popcorn or cookies neither is good for me. I know.6. I don't take any supplements.7. I do yoga 2-3 times a week. And I also walk.8. To relax I do yoga and read or tole painting. The latter is questionable when the fm gets bad. I also like to garden (another questionable one when the fm is bad)and last, but my very favorite is soaking in the tub.9. My philosophy is to live one day at a time. To pace myself and be true to myself.I am not sure why I have this condition, but I know that I've become a more compassionate, honest person. I pray to the Lord for strength to get over the bad periods and I hope and pray that there will be a cure for all of us. In the meantime I will do whatever I have to do to manage this condtion as best as I can.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

sorry bout the sarcasm.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2000)

no problemGillian


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2000)

Gillian--here goes:1. Elavil 20mg at night for sleepSonota 10 mg at night for sleep (looking into changing these as they are not working well)2. No Herbals3. Massage when I can afford it.4. No hospital treatments5. Diet, what diet??? he he he--I try, I really do, but I have to have a burger and fries at least once a week......I try to stay with whole grain stuff, fruit and meats. But I do cheat......6. Lots of supplements which have helped soooo much A good multi vit/min Vit C Vit B-100 complex Vit E Calcium/Magnesium DHEA(doctor order) extra magnesium MSM(food supplement) Glucosomine/chondroiton(new, waiting to see if it will help my osteoarthritis) I wouldn't be moving around if it weren't for my supplements. It sounds like alot but we already have a problem with absorption and we don't get much from our foods with cooking and all so we need to take vitamins and supplements to really help our immune systems.7. I need to get back to walking.....I do stretch every morning8. What's relaxation??? he he he9. My philosophy is stay on the upside of this whole situation, not let it get the best of me, be positive and LIVE LIVE LIVE!!! SMILE! Good heavens, I have 2 kids and a husband to raise!!!!Hope this helps. Lynne


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

your raiseing your husband??is magnesium really essensential with the calcium?


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Gillian,here is my list:1. Imodium (for my stomach). Sometimes sleeping pills. Not very often painkillers..2. Sometimes herbal tea3. Acupuncture, aqua training4. No hospital treatment5. Try to stay away from fatty food and meat. Eat alot of veggies and fish.6. Folic acid and Vitamin B-127. Try to walk when my feet doesnï¿½t hurt. And aqua training (with Qi Gong)8. Meditation and listning to relaxing music. Read alot, most novels.9. Try to take one day at the time and Iï¿½m trying to be postive. Since I got my diagnose itï¿½s been tough to deal with the fact that this is a chronic condition. Iï¿½m slowly beginnig to learn that I canï¿½t rush through life like I used to do...Iï¿½m also learning to listen to my body, and not push myself to hard./Mio


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2000)

Squrts, the calcium tightens the muscle, magnesium loosens the muscle. They work together very well, wouldn't you say??? Also the calcium is great for the IBS. The magnesium really helped with muscle problems with me. They still hurt but don't get completely tied up like they used to.Sometimes I do feel like I am raising my husband....he he he


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi everyone!Squrts: Loved your sense of humor! Especially about raising the husband. You catch those things right away!!! Lynne: I'm with you---I raised two boys and I still feel like I've got one BIG boy at home to raise!!!Gillian: What a wonderful idea to start such a post! Here's mine:1. Skelaxin (muscle relaxer) I've also tried Flexeril, it's just stronger and I turn into a zombie during the day if I need it, so I asked my Doctor to switch to Skelaxin--it's not quite as strong.I also need Estrogen replacement and take Pravachol for Cholesterol level control, Claritin & Rhinicort Aqua Nasal Spray for allergies.And I've been taking 1 Immodium per day to slow down a "spastic colon".I've tried so many different things thru the years and nothing seemed to do much for me----antidepressants, anti-anxiety, pain meds, etc.2. No herbal meds at this time.3. I've tried just about everything. Want to go back and give acupuncture another try for a longer period of time. Body Massage is great when I can afford it.4. Had two major surgeries this year to try to gain some control over bowels. It has helped some. Still a ways to go, though.5. Started back on the Eat Right For Your Blood Type diet a week ago. I'm a Type O and need to stay away from wheat and gluten, corn, dairy, potatoes----all the things I love but they do not love me!!6. Multi-Vitamin supplement7. I try to walk every day and I do slow stretches daily also. Would like to do a little Tae Bo as my stamina improves. Also have a big ball that I use for strengthening and toning. I wish I was closer to a pool so I could swim laps---that is really a great strengthening and toning exercise and is easy on the muscles.8. I love to soak in a tub of steamy, very warm water. Someday I want a whirlpool tub. I also love to curl up with a good book in a quiet room.9. My philosophy: Trying hard not to let this get to me---some days are not very easy , but I want to enjoy life again! So, I keep looking for ways to get some relief and improvement and I hope that one day soon, an answer can be found and we can all find the relief we so desperately need.------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi Gillian,I used to share my "regime" with everyone, but found I was tremendously disappointed, when other people did not experience the same results as I did.Even in my own case, my body chemistry changes daily, so what worked yesterday, might not work today or next week.Also I got very tired of some of the other people in the IBS forum ridiculing my (off-beat?) beliefs in herbs and supplements, even though they were clearly working for me.My current meds, high-blood pressure scripts, and Serzone (an anti-depressant covered by my hmo, otherwise I'd use 5-HTPsupplement but I'd have to pay for that out of my own pocket and it's expensive. I found them both to be very benefical, but not a panacea)2grams daily of vitamin c (ascorbic acid), alternated with a multi-vitamin supplement.flax seed oil (one tablespoon per 100 lbs) - gosh this is the world's worst tasting stuff, but boy it seemed to work wonders for me, when I could stand doing it.Active Machuca(sp) Honey when my tummy is acting up. (4-5 days of this stuff gives me the best digestion I've had in years)Use skilled relaxation tapes (hypnosis) when I feel the world is against me.Force myself to listen to at least 1/2 hour of the music I loved before I got this damn thing everyday.Try not to obsess about this thing. It's very easy to get stuck in a loop of "I'm sick and I'm not getting better, what the hell is this thing" thought over and over about a zillion times aday.Avoid weird web sites that have strange theories about this thing, and limit my participation in these kinda forums.HTH - NickT-The Internet, The world as viewed through the eyes of the New York Post - RG


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2000)

Nick TKeep posting to this board the people are supportive and kind. I come to share and learn in the company of individuals who understand and this board has totally lived up to my expectation. I want to hear about everyone's experience because while I may not change my whole regime I might find one thing which improves my condition by even 1% and that uplifts me and keeps me moving in the upward spiral. I too have found supplements and herbal remedies beneficial. I am just about to try Flax seed oil is it really that yucky?Thanks to you and everyone else for posting.Gillian


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

"Flax seed oil is it really that yucky?"O-yea...Buy 1 bottle at first (don't go for the 2 for 1 deal), smallest bottle you can find. It should be cold pressed, and sold from a refrigerated display case, in a amber or black bottle.(Heat and light destroy it)Keep it in the fridge at home. Although they recco 1 table spoon per 100 lbs (of body wt), start even smaller than that and let your body gradually get use to it.Some people advise mixing w/yogurt, but imho it didn't improve the taste one darn bit, just more crude to consume.But it did seem to really enhance the anti-depressant, and it totally cleared up some skin conditions, and reduced others by 80%.HTH - NickT


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi Everyone.Well I feel like a walking pharmacy ))I take imigran injections and diclofenac tablets for migrainePolaramine for cellulitis caused by allergic reactions to insect bites.Amitriptyline for stopping pins and needles in legs and better control of the chemical needed to take nerve impulse to other nerves. Also helps to sleep.Paradex and coedine for pain.Tilcotil as anti inflammatory, not that is works.Hydroxychloroquinne.. Dont ask )) I am not too sure how this one works but it does apparently.I use the lavender oil for massage. Works if pain isn't too bad. It does smell nice and helps me to relax.I don't have a special diet at all. I feel I suffer enough without giving up on the foods I like, especially chocolates.I do yoga for my gentle exercises. This helps as my muscles in my legs have shrunk.I like to garen and read too.I did do physio at the hospital but gave it up as they were making me do things that made me much worse.I think I have remembered everything.------------------B Howes


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

NickT, I use Fortified Flax Seed (ground) every morning. I mix it in with a soy protein drink that's called Juice Plus Lite. I've been using the flax seed as a fiber source for me. With the IBS, etc., I seem to need the fiber to add some bulk---know what I mean? Anyway, do I get any of the other benefits from the flax seed that you get from the flax oil? Also, don't ever feel your protocol is of no interest to anyone else. It definitely is---that's how all of us learn. Some things work better for one person than for another---that doesn't mean it's not worth exploring. Believe me, everyone on this board is always interested in what any one else has found that works for them. We are all in this together!!Take care.Gillian: I went to Gren Bay today and tried to find the book you recommended--The Fragrance Pharmacy. They can't find it for me. Is there a place I could order it off the Internet or something? Thanks.------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

After reading Shrinky's post tonight, I realized I had forgotten to include my meds for migraine management! This Fibro fog has done me in!! Can't seem to remember what I need to remember---ARRRGGGHHH. I take 480 Mg. of Verapamil daily and I use either Imitrex tablets or Injections for the migraines. If I catch the migraine early enough, 1 tablet seems to do the trick, but once in a while I need more and that's when I have to give myself a shot of Imitrex. I hate those things----they bite!!!I'm still waiting to hear from my Doctor and/or Mayo Clinic about an appointment. I'll let everyone know when I hear something.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2000)

FeistyMay be 'The Fragrant Pharmacy' is an English title I have checked at Amazon.com and there is a similar book by the author and could be the American version of mine. This is the information they display.'The Complete Book of Essential Oils and Aromatherapyby Valerie Ann WorwoodList Price: $19.95Our Price: $17.95You Save: $2.00 (10%)Availability: Usually ships within 24 hours.Paperback - 423 pages (September 1991) New World Library; ISBN: 0931432820 ;'My book was first printed in 1991 and seems to match the description at Amazon.com. It also seems to have good reviews form other people who have bought it.I hope this is of helpGillian


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Feisty..."Anyway, do I get any of the other benefits from the flax seed that you get from the flax oil?"I'm sorry, I guess I'm not totally clear on your question. If I go off the mark here, please direct me back. I'm not sure if "ground" flaxseed is the same as the "liquid" flax seed oil that I consume, but let me try to be more specific in what it has done for me.I use to get a thickening of the skin over my knuckles and elbows. I think it's called scoloderma. The flax seed totally cleared this up for me. I also have an auto-immune disorder called vitiligo. This is where the immune system attacks the pigmentation in my skin and I have white patches, where the color use to be.(Michael Jackson also suffers from this condition). Since using the flax seed, it seems like the white patches are starting to re-pigment.I dunno if I buy into the whole Dr.Joanna Budwig claims about flax seed, but I do think it's a useful supplement.I have also read on Medline, that it appears to also be benefical for eczema.As far as being a "fiber" like substance, I dunno if I can agree with that, as I still had loose bowels when I was using it.Feisty, what are you hoping flax seed will do for you?HTH - NickT- Oil your body, don't grease it. - JR


----------



## confetti (Sep 17, 2000)

Hi, okay hereï¿½s mineï¿½Although unconfirmed at this time, I think I may have CFS. My main symptoms are sleep disturbances, fatigue, nausea, low-grade fever and some flu-like aching.Medication: Drs have prescribed the following for IBS symptomsï¿½I currently donï¿½t take any of them unless my symptoms are really severe.PhenergranLevsinLibraxHerbal Medicines/Supplements (be prepared, this will get lengthy!)AlfalfaOmega-3 Fatty AcidsGarlicEchinaceaVitamin C, E and B ComplexCalcium MagnesiumZincIronBeta CaroteneLiver DetoxAloe Vera JuiceProtein PowderProbioticMulti-vitaminSide note: I went through something similar to this illness 8 years ago and quickly got into this regime of supplementsï¿½similar to what seemed to help my illness 8 years ago. Treatments (such as physiotherapy or acupuncture, massage etc.) : Chiropractics and will try massage when I hopefully get to feeling better (hard for me to lay on the table for that long right now).Ongoing Hospital treatment: None so far, thankfully. Diet: Similar to what would be a strict anti-yeast diet: Everything fresh or frozen and usually steamed or baked if cooked. Fresh vegetables, fruits and meats. No processed foods. No sugar. No caffeine, etc. This is obviously a difficult diet but I try really hard to stick to it! I hate being sick!!!Exercise: I try to get out and take a walk occasionally and run basic errands. I have been more-or-less homebound with my symptoms for the last 2 months. Relaxation: Stretching, deep-breathing, attempts at cognitive therapy and not pushing myself. Your Philosophy: That Iï¿½m going through this for a reason and when I get really down, I try to think positively and not compare myself to others. I try, Iï¿½m not saying Iï¿½m always successful!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2000)

Hi everyone, I thought I would post my regime as you have been kind enough to post yours.Medication: Zantac for acid reflux and Tylex a soluble codeine/paracetomol pain killer. These medicines seem to suit me. I am sensitive to other medicines such as antibiotics, aspirin and even the anaesthetic when I had a recent operation.Herbal Medicines: Slippery Elm, Colpermin a mainstream medicine in the UK which is peppermint in a coated shell and chamomile.Treatments (such as physiotherapy or acupuncture, massage etc.): acupuncture also visit herbalist Ongoing Hospital treatment: noneDiet: I never know which to list the do or don't eat. I do not eat dairy products or anything off a cow, gluten, anything with yeast in in, caffeine, citrus fruit, citric acid, soya or soya products. I eat a low carbohydrate diet although I do eat a little raw cane sugar. I eat pears, dates, figs and bananas all vegetables lots of fish particularly oily types and meat. I eat nuts and seeds. I eat rice, millet and other grains. I have slipped off this diet many times but when I return to it I am able to keep my symptoms in check and feel well and happy. I am addicted to some of my trigger banned foods and this has in the past made life hard; bread and vinegar where hard battles. This time I am hoping these are life time changes with only the occasional treat of things I am not addicted to if it does not set me back.Supplements Starflower oil, cod liver oil, flax seed oil ( thank you Nick T for the info.), calcium magnesium, ginkgo biloba, vitamin B supplement, zinc and acidophilus and like many of you I rattle. I also use Natural Progesterone in a cream form.Exercise: 20 minutes on a skier every other day when I can manage it which is mostly now. I try to do an hour in the garden on the other days.Relaxation: watching a good programme on TV and becoming totally engrossed. At the moment it is the 'Sopranos'. Or laying in bed watching a sloppy movie and have a good sob or a soccer match and screaming for your team or at the referee all seem to help. Your Philosophy: our school hymn was 'Fight the good fight with all your might' and that is what I try to do. Some days I have wanted to give in and hated the struggle that goes with matching these words. I have seriously questioned whether it was all worth it twice and twice I have felt God there with me. I honestly feel I have found a better life through the struggle but I would like a break from it now. I feel how free I am from it depends on me. I am responsible for my own health and if I fall from my programme my symptoms will escalate as will the pain and misery that goes with them.Other: Aromatherapy an absolutely brilliant help. I used to be a scathing sceptic but I have learnt from experience what a help it can be. My family and supporters who have helped me through so far. This board; thank you everyone.Gillian


----------

